# Eclipse - lib ordner mit jars drin



## knowledge (6. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich bearbeite gerade ein paar Tutorials. Dort wird empfohlen benötigte jars in einen "lib Ordner" abzulegen und diesen dann im Eclipse Projekt zu nutzen, also nicht die jars einzeln über "Add external jars" hinzuzufügen. Wie bekomm ich das hin, das ich den lib Ordner mit den jars "importiere", d.h. in meinem Projekt sehe und dann die entsprechenden jars daraus mittels import einbinden kann.


----------



## Ebenius (6. Apr 2009)

Im Eclipse sollte man sich am besten thematisch sortiert "User Libraries" zusammenbauen. Das geht ziemlich einfach: 
Menü "Window"
Untermenü "Preferences"
Links im Baum "Java / Build Path / User Libraries"
Rechts auswählen, Button "New..."
Den Instruktionen folgen
Im "Build Path" kann man dann (dort wo auch "Add external JARs" steht) User Libraries verknüpfen. Es so zu machen hat zwei Vorteile: 
Man kann mehrere JARs in einer User Library haben; nach Thema sortiert
Die Projekte selbst sind unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Ort der Bibliotheken auf dem Dateisystem
Hoffe, Dir geholfen zu haben.

Ebenius


----------



## mvitz (6. Apr 2009)

Oder:
Jar im Windows Explorer (bzw äquivalent hierzu) kopieren (Strg + C) und anschließend in Eclipse per Strg + V oder Rechtsklick -> Paste einfügen.

Hat zwar den Nachteil, dass man einige jars in jedem Projekt hat und somit auch mehr Platz verbraucht wird, dafür kann man sie mit einchecken und jeder der das Projekt auscheckt kann direkt loslegen.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2009)

Dependency Management ist oft der bessere und sauberere Ansatz.
Für Eclipse bieten sich an:
Maven2, Buckminster, oder Ivy


----------



## mvitz (6. Apr 2009)

Finde ich auch, aber es gibt bei mir in der Firma viele Leute, die halt die absolute Kontrolle über die Jars haben möchten und dem ganzen Misstrauen, nach dem Motto:
"Ich will doch nicht, dass dann irgendwelche jars in mein Projekt gelangen, ohne das ich genau weiß welche das sind."

...

Mit Maven konnte ich mich persönlich noch nicht anfreunden und mein Ausflug zu Ivy hat als Dependencies immer auch alle Javadocs mit in das Projekt eingebunden, was ich auch nicht so toll fand...


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:


> mein Ausflug zu Ivy hat als Dependencies immer auch alle Javadocs mit in das Projekt eingebunden, was ich auch nicht so toll fand...


Hängt einfach davon ab wie du deine Dependencies deklarierst.
Schau dir vielleicht mal Buckminster an. Von den 3 Tools hast du mit Buckminster die größte Kontrolle über die Resolution und es ist out of the box kompatibel zu Maven2, OSGi Bundles, Eclipse Update Sites, CVS, SVN,...


----------

